# Lure Making



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone make their own lures?? I wanted to try it out and can't find much by searching. Just wondering what acrylic or epoxy or what. And what are the molds made of??


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I make wooden poppers for tuna and amberjack as well as pour vertical jigs. Pm Samoajoe on here, he makes some great looking trolling lures.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm interested in making most saltwater lures. I've looked at pouring my own vertical jigs, but never got around to it. The poppers are something I'm curious about too. I'll shoot you a PM if you don't want to post it here.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some of my poppers. I turn them on a lathe. Most are cedar. Also there are some juniper, sapele, poplar, and maple ones. I like cedar best. I only have one or two of these left. The fish stole the rest, so they work.










The very first one I ever made 










Lead vertical jigs. These are easy to make, I just copy a store bought jig by casting it in bondo, make a pour spot, por the lead in, then paint and epoxy them. They are every bit as effective as the real thing. Color or paint job quality does not seem to matter much to the fish.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

these are nice, really nice. I have seen some homemade ones before, yours are really nice. Thanks for great ideas.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I asked the same question a few months ago. I haven't gotten around to trying it yet.

I was putting around online and found Larry Dahlberg's new (new to me anyway) site:
http://makelure.com/

The videos are pretty cool. I'm not sure how economical it is, but hell a Gotcha costs almost 5 bucks and some of those big lures are 10 times that. I tie flies and am more interested in the craft side of it. 

SamoaJoe (I think that is right) knows a lot about crafting lures. The lures in this thread look great, too.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago. I haven't gotten around to trying it yet.
> 
> I was putting around online and found Larry Dahlberg's new (new to me anyway) site:
> http://makelure.com/
> ...


If anyone wants to learn a thing or few about molding and casting, come pay me a visit. I'll be glad to hold some hands through the mold making process.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i make my own pompano jigs that i use for flounder and reds


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know how I may have missed this post before but here are a few of what I have made. Thanks for the vote of confidence Fender:thumbup:


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

*lure building info*

http://www.stripersonline.com/f/169/lure-building is a link to a striper fishing web site. The lure building threads have 18 thousand entries, some just pictures of lures that we made, but there are also some very detailed instructions/methods for many types of home made lures and jigs. There are long discussions on paint, clear coat, weighting, through wiring, and anything else you may want to know. Lots of great stuff (including some of my plugs from a couple of years ago. Check it out.

Just moved into P-cola from RI 

Steve
Aqua-holic


----------

